# Machine knit or hand knit



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I dont know if us machine knitters all get the same sarcastic quotes from some hand knitters. I went to a craft fair before xmas, was saying to the lady how nice her hand knitting was, and said I hand knit & machine knit, to which she said, OH machine knitting not a challenge and easy, all you have to do is move a carriage. I beg to differ on this. I didn't say anything, but walked away. I've put photo's of a hand knitting pattern which I started to knit, then decided to try and replicate it on my Brother 950i. There was no schematics, so had to work out the size shape etc, then drew it on my knit- leader. I like my finished results.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Yours is beautiful. 

Machine knitting was hard enough that I sold my machine and will stick with hand knitting.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

1. Beautiful top! 2. as you stated, MUCH more calculating, math, translating pattern instructions for Machine Knitters by FAR. For me it almost makes up the difference in time between machine & hand knitting - till I end up with a Perfect MK pattern! Sour grapes SO unattractive!!


suedenie said:


> Hi Everyone, I dont know if us machine knitters all get the same sarcastic quotes from some hand knitters. I went to a craft fair before xmas, was saying to the lady how nice her hand knitting was, and said I hand knit & machine knit, to which she said, OH machine knitting not a challenge and easy, all you have to do is move a carriage. I beg to differ on this. I didn't say anything, but walked away. I've put photo's of a hand knitting pattern which I started to knit, then decided to try and replicate it on my Brother 950i. There was no schematics, so had to work out the size shape etc, then drew it on my knit- leader. I like my finished results.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful knitting! Knitting is knitting whether it is by hand or machine.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

Your jersey on the knitting machine is beautiful, and although I hand knit and machine knit, machine knit will win every time. lol


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

You have done a beautiful job. well done. Sad to say there are a lot of ignorant people out there that think machine knitting is cheating. It is a different craft, which I am sure you do not need me to tell you. I just enjoy my various machines ,and blow the uninitiated.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Machine knitting is a craft of its own, the woman has obviously never learned to use a knitting machine. :roll:


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the cardigan ! I too hand and machine knit. They are two different crafts but the results look similar . Machine knitting is hardly cheating. There is quite the learning curve involved and this lady doesn't seem too informed &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Love your work and completely agree that. Machine knitting is still challenging, rewarding and creative. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I like your results too.
Where did you get the hand knit pattern?



suedenie said:


> ............I've put photo's of a hand knitting pattern which I started to knit, then decided to try and replicate it on my Brother 950i. .............. I like my finished results.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

A lovely job replicating it!  Ann


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Well done you! Your top is beautiful. 
People who say machine knitting is cheating don't consider using a sewing machine as cheating. Nor do they understand the time and effort that goes into working out our own patterns and making superb, unique garments that fit.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I love your top. :thumbup:
I bet you haven't had a machine knitter say that you cheat like I have. A friend who is a machine knitter said the DJ baby blankets that I do are not my own work because my machine does them for me!
She also said that the lace top she was doing was all her own work because she hand tooled it instead of using her Brother lace carriage. Mine wasn't my own work because all I did was push a carriage up and down!
I find it quite laughable seeing that she can't do DJ and always uses a written pattern, whereas I can do DJ and I write my own patterns......but I guess that doesn't come into it.....I still cheat!!!


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Never thought that using a lace carriage was cheating and as for DBJ - well! People do have some funny ideas.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

dialknit said:


> You have done a beautiful job. well done. Sad to say there are a lot of ignorant people out there that think machine knitting is cheating. It is a different craft, which I am sure you do not need me to tell you. I just enjoy my various machines ,and blow the uninitiated.


Totally agree. Wonder how many of them consider sewing machines as cheating?


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

LOL I ran into that frequently with quilting!!


martina said:


> Totally agree. Wonder how many of them consider sewing machines as cheating?


----------



## kat79 (Jan 31, 2016)

I hand knit and machine knit and think they are totally different challenges it's almost like saying cross stitch is embroidery cheated ridiculous totally different crafts. Hand knitters obviously haven't tried machine knitting or they would see just how complicated it can be. Not only that but there's the maintainance of the machine to consider unlike a pair of needles which can just be replaced. There rant finished lol


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Your top is very pretty, just my style.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Your version is very pretty.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Your top is beautiful you should be proud of it. Just ignore the knockers do what gives you pleasure . &#128149;&#128077;


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like someone who has never used a knitting machine. Your tops are gorgeous.


----------



## The Knitmaster (May 28, 2014)

I have had this said to me, machine knitting is cheating from someone who owns a shop and runs a business making curtains with a sewing machine! What about spinners using a spinning wheel and potters too!!!


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you. Just about to put a cabled yoke coat on that I knited before xmas.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you, just about to put a cabled yoke coat on here that I knitted on my machine before xmas


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I think the pattern was from a Womens Weekly or womens own something like that.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

People that say machine knitting is easy have probably never tried it!!! Huge learning curve!!


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I enjoyed reading your reply to my topic. I'm still smiling about her hand tooling and your lace carriage.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Obvisiously she had never used a knitting machine, these silly people do make me laugh.
Most people I've met think the machine does all the work for you and you've put no effort or though into it lol.
I hand and machine knit both were a huge learning curve and each method has its ups and downs.
A lot of non machine knitters don't realise how big a knitting machine is either and they imagine that you pull it out quickly throw out a sweater and then ram it back in a little cupboard.
Oh the ignorance of others just laugh at them......basically it a tool like a sewing machine or an electric food mixer.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Baeutiful. Glad you could translate it for machine. Only folk who have never machine knitted would assume it is not just as much of a skill as hand knitting, and often more so. I had a person sniff about machine knitting not being handcrafted, but that machine sewing was. Duh? Much easier to learn how to use sewing machines than knitting machines, and we still get to sew the items up when they come off the machine.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful. Glad you could translate it for machine knitting. Only folk who have never machine knitted would assume it is not just as much of a skill as hand knitting, and often more so. I had a person sniff about machine knitting not being handcrafting, but that machine sewing was. Duh? Much easier to learn how to use sewing machines than knitting machines, and we still get to sew the items up when they come off the machine.


----------



## Floydiris (Feb 17, 2015)

Far more challenging than a hand knit pattern i would say. Well done, a really good job and lovely colour too.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I use both, and machine knitted lace can be difficult especially if there is a bent needle somewhere. Both methods have their special attributes. I am always converting from hand and machine knit patterns, and have been doing this for 40 years or more. So ladies, take no notice of the uninitiated


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

For me, machine knitting is an art. I do not hand knit well and the results are less than perfect for this perfectionist. Comparing machine knitting and hand knitting are like comparing hand sewing to machine sewing to me.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful cardi, and beautiful color. Fine work on your part.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

People say the silliest things - there is no such thing as cheating in knitting, no matter what method is used. People who say machine knitting is easy obviously have never done it - at least on anything more than a child's toy.

The top is beautiful!


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

I hand knit and machine knit.

Although both have their challenges, I would say machine knitting poses the greater challenge. 
Yes, it's faster but as we MK's know our beloved knitting machines can be unforgiving if we don't have everything worked out before we start "pushing that carriage". 

With hand knitting you have the luxury of ,somewhat, easily altering the size and gauge after you've held it up and noticed that the sleeve will be too short or long etc. 
I'm only speaking for myself but unless I'm 100 rows off, It's been a "crap shoot" some times weather or not it's going to come out the size I wanted. 
It's gotten better since I mastered the gauge swatch. 
I like hand knitting's portability. 
But I am totally addicted to my machines!!! :-D


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

BTW.....I love the sweater!!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

If that's cheating, I say keep on cheating. It's lovely. Once at a church bazaar, the chair lady wanted to charge $5 for my Christmas Stockings because they were machine knit. When I pointed out that she made her skirt, but only sewed the pieces together, but I had made my fabric then sewed it together, she changed her tune.


----------



## Susieris (Nov 20, 2013)

Isn't it sad that a craft that is over 500 years old is still put down as "cheating "? I've run into that attitude in yarn shops...even had a sales person walk away when I asked if they had coned yarn or magazines for machine knitting. What they don't realize is that we can buy the yarn & knit a sweater in a weekend, then be back to buy more yarn on Monday, while the hand knitter will take 6 months to knit that same sweater


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Your sweater is absolutely lovely and hand knitters don't have to sit and figure out the pattern, i.e. number of rows, stitches, tension etc. like we do They just follow someone's printed pattern. PS - I used to be like that too, thought machine knitting was a cinch and cheating until I had one given to me by handy dandy hubby (and now I have 3--standard gauge, mid gauge, and bulky and an antique circular sock machine) and realized how much there was to learn. Love 'em however I will never give up hand knitting I guess because it's more portable and I love doing it. One of the first things I discovered with the machine (LK 140) was that it was great for knitting cuffs with fine yarn for a jacket that I had handwoven. That was my first inspiration and on and on it goes. :roll:


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful work. Machine knitting is a Totally different craft than hand knitting, and anyone who poo poos it has never tried it OR never became good at it.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I used to very successfully sell my machine knit product at many fall craft shows. I had one lady look at a hat and throw it back on the table because it was machine knit. I say "Her loss". My things were very nice and I sold lots!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Beautiful cardi. I love the color, great for spring/summer. 

I have seen someone point out on etsy that her knits were all hand-knit, NOT machine knit. :roll: These are ignorant people, have no clue of what's involved with machine knitting


----------



## gajh (Dec 21, 2012)

This or That the B)&(87 doesn't know what she is talking about. Same or similar product 2 different roads!


----------



## gajh (Dec 21, 2012)

This or That the B)&(87 doesn't know what she is talking about. Same or similar product 2 different roads!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Sad isn't it?

There is a one day craft fair in London, Ontario on Good Friday every year. Last year there was a knitting booth there with lovely machine knit items for sale. I was amused to see the great lengths they went to on their signs to avoid saying Hand knit. They also carefully never said anything about 'machine' knit either. Signs read 'Custom and Designer Knits' etc. 
I admired the work but couldn't place a few of the lace patterns so I asked if they used Brother or Studio machines. I had been chatting with her for a few minutes but SUDDENLY she couldn't understand English and even got annoyed with me for talking to her. It was funny and sad at the same time.
Her patterns were mostly from the Drops site, knit in recognizable Patton's Lace or Decor but I didn't recognize all of the lace patterns. Her more simple ponchos and wraps were priced from $100 and much higher.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

well done it is beautiful.


----------



## Penny K (Dec 25, 2012)

Beautiful. I've had the same argument with myself. Boy was I wrong.
I'm getting up there now and hands are stiffer, etc and knitting was never my strong suit[ weaving is my first strength], but I still have designs I'd like to develop. Learning my Bond [old classic] and I am thrilled. I have a consistency I didn't seem to have by hand, yet a lot of that cushy feel of handknitting is there. Two skills are better than one, by far.


----------



## Penny K (Dec 25, 2012)

Forgot. SILICONE SPRAY, SILICONE SPRAY, SILICONE SPRAY. Goes from grinding to gliding. Spray back of tension plates, pat with tissue. At some time when not going to use for day or two, spray needle bed, but not needles. Wipe/pat with tissue, let solvent evaporate, wipe again before using, gently.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

I love the color, your MK Knitting is beautiful.
The woman probably was jealous of your work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job. It does take quite a bit of work to convert a hand-knitting pattern for machine knitting, especially if there's no schematic.

Just chalk up those rude comments to ignorance!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Your "knock off" is absolutely smashing.
As for the snotty comment about MKing, it was the same for machine quilting in my area of the world, until hand quilters became so scarce. Now, machine quilting is quite acceptable.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

boots said:


> Your "knock off" is absolutely smashing.
> As for the snotty comment about MKing, it was the same for machine quilting in my area of the world, until hand quilters became so scarce. Now, machine quilting is quite acceptable.


That is so true.


----------



## Jon82 (Jun 11, 2014)

Machine Knitting is not cheating any more than using a sewing machine is.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

You can say that again!!


cheridachat said:


> People that say machine knitting is easy have probably never tried it!!! Huge learning curve!!


----------



## alan.codyre (Nov 4, 2013)

people with ideas like that are very easy to ignore. The people who made the bond machine say it is just like hand knitting. If you wanted hand knitting you would do it by hand.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

You took the high road- sometimes people say things that aren't well thought out. Your MK version of the sweater shows your talent. Good job.
I hand knit also- simple items and enjoy it very much, the machine is my challenge and such fun as I learn and try new things.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

That's beautiful.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I always ask if they use a washing machine or if they still do their laundry by hand! For me machine knitting is a little easier. Or you could as if they have a computer or smart phone? They are supposed to make things easier.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful pink jacket. I do machine embroidery and hand if it is simple enough but I got the same reply 'never machine embroidery' oh dear me" only hand is the proper way.!! Well we can all please ourselves as to what we enjoy most.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

That's clever do they wash by machine or hand wash!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Machine knitting is fast..not easy!


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Barbara O said:


> Beautiful pink jacket. I do machine embroidery and hand if it is simple enough but I got the same reply 'never machine embroidery' oh dear me" only hand is the proper way.!! Well we can all please ourselves as to what we enjoy most.


Same goes for quilting! I prefer to machine quilt but it is frowned upon in some circles.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Ya know...some people don't know what they don't know. 
We MK'ers know better LOL!!!


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Not to mention one has to be a bit of an engineer or mechanic to deal with the various mechanical issues knitting machines have!!


Chrissy said:


> Machine knitting is a craft of its own, the woman has obviously never learned to use a knitting machine. :roll:


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

For sure. However I've heard there are some silicone sprays with propane(?!) as the propellant which will damage plastic. Much as some folks put down the Bond, it's the only machine I know you can make as WIDE as you want! Afghans w/o all the sewing!


Penny K said:


> Forgot. SILICONE SPRAY, SILICONE SPRAY, SILICONE SPRAY. Goes from grinding to gliding. Spray back of tension plates, pat with tissue. At some time when not going to use for day or two, spray needle bed, but not needles. Wipe/pat with tissue, let solvent evaporate, wipe again before using, gently.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

What sort of weaving do you do? I have a 2 harness antique J.Reed floor loom and weave rag rugs..


Penny K said:


> Beautiful. I've had the same argument with myself. Boy was I wrong.
> I'm getting up there now and hands are stiffer, etc and knitting was never my strong suit[ weaving is my first strength], but I still have designs I'd like to develop. Learning my Bond [old classic] and I am thrilled. I have a consistency I didn't seem to have by hand, yet a lot of that cushy feel of handknitting is there. Two skills are better than one, by far.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Cookiecat said:


> For sure. However I've heard there are some silicone sprays with propane(?!) as the propellant which will damage plastic. Much as some folks put down the Bond, it's the only machine I know you can make as WIDE as you want! Afghans w/o all the sewing!
> :thumbup:


You can do that with the LK 150 too.
Right now mine is at 200 and I could make it bigger.
I have seen them up to 7 foot wide.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

OOOH more temptation for me, LOL. I understand you can do fancier things on the LK 150 too...Does not apply to the LK 100(or is it HK), correct?


Azzara said:


> You can do that with the LK 150 too.
> Right now mine is at 200 and I could make it bigger.
> I have seen them up to 7 foot wide.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

and heaven forfend if we admit to using hand and machine knitting together...I regularly hand knit my ribs and then hang them on the machine and knit away.... I PREFER to use a single bed machine so if I need to rib...it works fine to just spend an evening making front..back..2 sleeves' worth of ribs and then storing them on their circ ndls to await hanging on the machine. I like a variety of cast ons.. designer ribs.. and intricate ribs... so I hand knit that and then finish in a couple of hours on the machine...best of both worlds. 

When I'm in a real hurry... I use a machine to knit yardage (4 one yard pcs makes a long-sleeved sweater)... then I use my t-shirt patterns to cut and sew or serge in the correct size. This is very fast because I am not shaping or fiddling with the yardage in any way... I just knit straight for 4 yards and lay it out to block so I can cut and sew. Ribs can be hung first or picked up and knitted after... for women..I usually knit only a neck rib because I find that a lot of us like our sweaters hemmed rather than pulling in at the hipline..and if I hem the sweater..I usually hem the sleeves. Do what you like when you like and how you like... that's called 'retirement'...


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

the yardage thing - that's a great idea I hadn't thought of... I spend a lot of time adjusting patterns for size, whereas I could just cut and sew as I have a serger too...Believe it's also possible to add hand-knit cuffs and collar to a cut and sew sweater...Have you done that?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Cookiecat said:


> the yardage thing - that's a great idea I hadn't thought of... I spend a lot of time adjusting patterns for size, whereas I could just cut and sew as I have a serger too...Believe it's also possible to add hand-knit cuffs and collar to a cut and sew sweater...Have you done that?


yep..first paragraph above... I usually make my 'yardage sweaters' in 4 pcs just so I can have my ribs already attached... knit them first..hang them.. knit yardage above... then place pattern so the rib is in correct location. Probably a million ways to do all these things and it's always fun to find a new way...


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

I became a better knitter when I learned to machine knit . I learned how knitting really works, pattern drafting , and fixing mistakes. No more "blind" knitting .


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

arwenian said:


> I became a better knitter when I learned to machine knit . I learned how knitting really works, pattern drafting , and fixing mistakes. No more "blind" knitting .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Ah, your way makes so much sense!!


deemail said:


> yep..first paragraph above... I usually make my 'yardage sweaters' in 4 pcs just so I can have my ribs already attached... knit them first..hang them.. knit yardage above... then place pattern so the rib is in correct location. Probably a million ways to do all these things and it's always fun to find a new way...


----------

